# Broken Shoulder... When could you ride again??



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

I broke my shoulder MTBing four weeks ago, and I'm still nowhere near being able to ride. I can't run or lift weights, either. This really, _really_ sucks! Anyone out there that's been through this, too? When could you ride again???? When could you run again????

My break is a one-part fracture of the greater tuberosity on the humerus. Thankfully, surgery wasn't needed. I've been in an immobilizer for four weeks, with at least two more weeks to go. I started range of motion exercises a week ago. It still hurts to even 'try' to lift my arm in front of me. Lifting it overhead is completely out of the question. When will I be healed????.......


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

*If you did this four weeks ago*

the questions you should be asking *don't* include: why can't I ride, it's been a whole four weeks since I broke my shoulder. From the time you first went to the doc you should have had a time frame in mind of maybe 6-8 weeks (I'm sure it could be longer. What's your doc say?) You need to let your body heal. Sorry for your accident but...four weeks? PT now, ride later. Almost everyone on this forum was as active as you before we got hurt and we all hated being out of action. Can't help you with a real shoulder prognosis, sorry.


----------



## Scudweiser (Jul 13, 2008)

when i broke me humorous and seperated my shoulder the PT person suggested using a wall or door jamb to assist myself in exercise to gain mobiliy back, just move around at first, not using much muscle, youre ok as long as you dont see any diference in circulation, sensation or mobility in the arm below the injury

what i did was put my hand on the wall, fingers facing up, and use my fingertips to work my hand up the wall, facing the wall directly and again to the side.


----------



## ar1981 (Oct 11, 2006)

TrekChick said:


> I broke my shoulder MTBing four weeks ago, and I'm still nowhere near being able to ride. I can't run or lift weights, either. This really, _really_ sucks! Anyone out there that's been through this, too? When could you ride again???? When could you run again????
> 
> My break is a one-part fracture of the greater tuberosity on the humerus. Thankfully, surgery wasn't needed. I've been in an immobilizer for four weeks, with at least two more weeks to go. I started range of motion exercises a week ago. It still hurts to even 'try' to lift my arm in front of me. Lifting it overhead is completely out of the question. When will I be healed????.......


mine was 2 weeks ago... Xray showed fracture of head of right humerous, broke my ball joint into three and dislocated it behind cup...

i had open reduction and internal fixation for right humeral fracture surgery... cant move my arm AT ALL... luckily wasnt my dominant side.

im looking at 4 weeks of no movement then pt apparently... im pretty depressed atm

pain was freaking unbearable...


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

Scudweiser said:


> what i did was put my hand on the wall, fingers facing up, and use my fingertips to work my hand up the wall, facing the wall directly and again to the side.


I don't think I'm quite ready for this one yet; maybe in another two weeks. That's when I move on to light resistance exercises. Thanks for the info, though ~ I'll keep it in mind!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

ar1981 said:


> mine was 2 weeks ago... Xray showed fracture of head of right humerous, broke my ball joint into three and dislocated it behind cup...
> 
> i had open reduction and internal fixation for right humeral fracture surgery... cant move my arm AT ALL... luckily wasnt my dominant side.
> 
> ...


OMG - you poor thing!!! I really feel for ya! I have been telling everyone that my break is very minor compared to how bad it could have been; sounds like yours is the worst case. Are you going to need a full joint replacement?? How did it happen / what did you run into?? I am sending healing-vibes your way!!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

xcguy said:


> the questions you should be asking *don't* include: why can't I ride, it's been a whole four weeks since I broke my shoulder. From the time you first went to the doc you should have had a time frame in mind of maybe 6-8 weeks (I'm sure it could be longer. What's your doc say?) You need to let your body heal. Sorry for your accident but...four weeks? PT now, ride later. Almost everyone on this forum was as active as you before we got hurt and we all hated being out of action. Can't help you with a real shoulder prognosis, sorry.


^^^^^If I was looking for this kind of reply, I'd have called my mommy.........

So in case others have missed the point, I'll rephrase the question:

_For those who have suffered a proximal humeral fracture_ (if you haven't, no need in wasting your/my time in replying), at what point did your _physician_ release you to: a) ride road; b) ride MTB; c) run?

TIA for your thoughtful replies


----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't know the technical jargon, but when I broke mine, the collar bone was sticking up and the end of my arm bone was down in what would normally be my armpit area. When I hit the ground I heard the snap and then I slid on my shoulder and side of my head for another twenty feet or so and thats why my arm was down where it was.

In the er they thought it was dislocated at first but the xray showed the end of my collar bone was still attached to my arm bone with the ligaments and whatever other stuff is in there, the rest of the collar bone was just really far away.

They put me in that figure 8 thing and for a second I thought I was going to puke on the dr, it hurt a little  and gave me a sling. I was supposed to go to another dr but I never did.

I couldn't sleep with the figure 8 thing on so I would take that off and sleep on my back, it was tough to get it back on in the morning but I managed.

After 3 weeks I started riding my road bike and it hurt a little, so I took it easy, but then a couple months later I got hit by a car and broke the cartilage in my sternum so that kept me off the bike for a few more weeks, by the time that got better my shoulder was as good as new.

I think you just KNOW when your body is ready to go and sometimes the dr dosen't, he can't feel what you feel so he never really knows how bad it is or isn't.


----------



## drkenan (May 30, 2006)

TrekChick - I literally feel your pain! I broke my shoulder (proximal humerus fracture) on May 9th - today is July 21st and I have about 60% ROM. This has been the most painful and frustrating injury I've ever had to deal with. 

My advice to you: get that shoulder moving as much as possible! Do the pendeulum exercises as much as your doc allows. Nobody told me I could, but I've been riding some very light (and painful) XC over the past week. I think I started pedaling around the road around 2 weeks ago. I was walking every day from week 1 and I think I was able to jog again around week 6. 

Just remember that your hardest days are over and start to see the light at the end of the tunnel. Every injury is different but I would expect 12 weeks of PT. In fact, I'm so frustrated at the slow pace of getting my ROM back that I'm going to my chiropractor today to see if he can help also. 

I wish you the best of luck and whatever other questions you have I'll try to answer as best as possible.


----------



## DH Diva (May 25, 2004)

For those who have suffered a proximal humeral fracture:

I have broken both my shoulders at the greater tub. Both ended up needing surgery post healing because of frozen shoulders. But, just time for the bone to heal was about 10 weeks for one, and 12 for the other. My fractures were quite large, but they still recommend 8-12 weeks because the fracture site stressed by the soft tissue of the shoulder connecting in the area. So basically, every time you active your shoulder, it pulls the bone apart at the fracture. So the more time the better. Do your pendulums and all the exercises they say as often as they will let you, you don't want a frozen shoulder!


----------



## BonnyGirl (Jun 30, 2008)

I just broke my humerous last week. ER doc told me that it wasn't bad and that I wouldn't need surgery. Today, the ortho told me I have to get a CAT scan b/c it looks like the fracture extends into the ball joint and might require surgery. So from what I can gather from all your posts, I should pretty much just put my bike into storage until next spring? :madman:


----------



## single-track-mind (Dec 17, 2007)

*Fast track to healing*

Hi TrekChick , 
sounds close to my injury : dislocated and two fractures to the head of the humerus after a massive off, hucking a cliff .

Bone generally takes 8 weeks to be 80% healed , I got mine at 6 weeks by the following this regime.

Avoid alcohol and caffeine as they both impede the laying down of calcium ,
on the subject of calcium you should be taking supplements and food rich in it , a good natural yogurt lots of milk sardines are really good , sesame seeds /nuts / kidney beans black eye peas/ collard greens /broccoli /kale, also to metabolize the calcium you need vitamin C ,D silica, zinc, iron,phosphorous and magnesium.

Find a good Physiotherapist and see them at least twice a week once you are about a week out of the sling ,
DO THE STRETCHES and exercises they give you.

Use some thera -band to start your exercises gently building up from yellow to eventually black.

At three months I am swimming everyday for 15-20 min which has given my shoulder complete mobility and now lots of gym time weight training to increase the strength in my Rhomboids and Supraspinatus which help stabilize the shoulder.

I started riding at nine weeks just gentle road riding then within a week I was on easy fire trails , now I am back doing almost everything I was before but with a lot more caution and relying on proper technique to keep me out of trouble.

At a guess I will be 100% by 4-6 months but only because I put a lot of work in,
at two to three months my Physio says I have close to 80% stability in my shoulder.

Good luck keep your chin up and be positive it is really easy to get glum and defeatist :madman: I went through a really bad period around week 4-5 where it felt like nothing was happening .

Go girl good luck and
STREEEEETCH
:thumbsup: 
s-t-m


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

TortugaTonta said:
 

> I don't know the technical jargon, but when I broke mine, the collar bone was sticking up and the end of my arm bone was down in what would normally be my armpit area. When I hit the ground I heard the snap and then I slid on my shoulder and side of my head for another twenty feet or so and thats why my arm was down where it was.
> 
> In the er they thought it was dislocated at first but the xray showed the end of my collar bone was still attached to my arm bone with the ligaments and whatever other stuff is in there, the rest of the collar bone was just really far away.
> 
> ...


Whatta bummer ~ you finally got riding again and then got plowed over by a car :eekster: !! That sucks! Truth be told, this shoulder incident was my 2nd 'crash' this year. The first one was in January when I rode into a strand of barb wire with my face. Fifteen stitches and 7 months later & Iook as good as new! Thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

drkenan said:


> TrekChick - I literally feel your pain! I broke my shoulder (proximal humerus fracture) on May 9th - today is July 21st and I have about 60% ROM. This has been the most painful and frustrating injury I've ever had to deal with.
> 
> My advice to you: get that shoulder moving as much as possible! Do the pendeulum exercises as much as your doc allows. Nobody told me I could, but I've been riding some very light (and painful) XC over the past week. I think I started pedaling around the road around 2 weeks ago. I was walking every day from week 1 and I think I was able to jog again around week 6.
> 
> ...


Ah, pendulum exercises... or as my dear Dr. described it... make a pizza and then cut it - ha! (No wonder I was craving pizza on Sunday ~ I've been "making pizzas" five times a day!) After doing this for a week & a half now, I am noticing an increase in my ROM. Not a whole lot, but I'm able to get most of my shirts off over my head without Hubby's help now. And that take-your-breath-away sharp pain isn't happening as much any more.

I have been walking A LOT, too. (My dog is very pleased about this aspect of my injury!) I was signed up for a 10K this past weekend, so I walked it, rather than do a no-show, since I was pre-registered, and all. I really feel that I could do some light jogging now, but I will wait until my 6-wk check-up to make sure it's okay.

Thank you for replying with your experience! We'll all get through this together somehow!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

DH Diva said:


> For those who have suffered a proximal humeral fracture:
> 
> I have broken both my shoulders at the greater tub. Both ended up needing surgery post healing because of frozen shoulders. But, just time for the bone to heal was about 10 weeks for one, and 12 for the other. My fractures were quite large, but they still recommend 8-12 weeks because the fracture site stressed by the soft tissue of the shoulder connecting in the area. So basically, every time you active your shoulder, it pulls the bone apart at the fracture. So the more time the better. Do your pendulums and all the exercises they say as often as they will let you, you don't want a frozen shoulder!


I cannot imagine having to go through this a second time! You must be one tough chick  !!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

BonnyGirl said:


> I just broke my humerous last week. ER doc told me that it wasn't bad and that I wouldn't need surgery. Today, the ortho told me I have to get a CAT scan b/c it looks like the fracture extends into the ball joint and might require surgery. So from what I can gather from all your posts, I should pretty much just put my bike into storage until next spring? :madman:


Oh, I'm so sorry to hear this!

As far as hanging up the bike, I was actually given the okay to pedal a stationary bike at 3-weeks (I know, I know - BORING!) But, I had Hubby set up my roadie bike on the fluid trainer in the living room anyway, and I've been getting in 30-40 min a couple days a week. I have to ride sitting up; can't hold myself up too long with just one arm, and the other one isn't ready to participate yet!

Hope you get only good news from the doc after the CT scan. Keep us posted!!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

single-track-mind said:


> Hi TrekChick ,
> sounds close to my injury : dislocated and two fractures to the head of the humerus after a massive off, hucking a cliff .
> 
> Bone generally takes 8 weeks to be 80% healed , I got mine at 6 weeks by the following this regime.
> ...


I wish my crash had a good huck-off-a-cliff story behind it. What happened was that I came upon a HUGE SNAKE in the middle of the trail (sweet singletrax called "Just Outstanding"). Well, I didn't know if it was a Gopher Snake or a Rattlesnake, but it was freakin' HUGE, and I was going too fast to stop, and I ran right over it. The next thing I knew, I was uncontrollably screaming like a victim in a slasher movie (I'm such a girl sometimes!...), and then, BAM - I was on the ground. My first crash EVER, and I've been riding MTB since 1987. Hubby (who was behind me) said I was screaming bloody-murder, and looking backwards over my shoulder. Go figure... Man, I hate snakes!

Well, I'm down with all your vitamin & food suggestions, but no way am I giving up my morning coffee and evening beer  !!

And, I am anxiously awaiting the next step in recovery - resistance exercises & additional stretching. Getting out of this dang immobilizer permanently can't happen soon enough!!


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

TrekChick said:


> ^^^^^If I was looking for this kind of reply, I'd have called my mommy.........
> 
> So in case others have missed the point, I'll rephrase the question:
> 
> ...


That was called "bumping up a 0 reply plea from an injured rider to the top so someone who had real information might see it and help out". You're the first one to take offense at my doing that. Good luck anyway.


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

*Been out of town...*

Just got back from Mammoth. Do you have any idea how hard it is to go to Mammoth and _not be able to ride???? Argh!!!!_ My 6-week checkup is tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed that the Doc will let me start running now, at least. I can tell I'm still not ready to ride though... :nonod:

I've been doing well with the pendulum exercises. I can even blowdry my hair all by myself again (it's the little things that keep me motivated...). I've ditched that dang immobilizer during the day; still sleep in it, though. (Will probably get my butt chewed tomorrw by Dr. Goodlookin' doing that!)

Keeping my fingers crossed that the x-rays tomorrow show continued proper healing. However, I am gonna ask why he hasn't MRI'd it yet. I would have more peace of mind knowing for sure that there's no rotator cuff injury. Seems like I should be able to lift my arm more than 90° by now!


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

hey there trekchick- glad to hear you are slowly on the road to recovery. I don't have a broken shoulder, only a rotator cuff tear from a wreck. I can't see an ortho for another week and WANT to do some exercises now! But I don't know what these pendulum exercises are. Can anyone tell me? thanks!


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

get yourself in front of you bed, a table or contertop about waist high. bend over, placing your uninjured sides' hand on said item for support. let your injured arm hand straight down. start to slowly swing your hand (arm) in a small circle. gradually build the size of the circle. relax your arm best you can. you will find over time that you can do bigger and bigger circles without pain. seems like not much, but it will help A LOT! 

for all you folks suffering through these shoulder issues........HANG IN THERE!!! i have had MANY ortho procedures, and without comparison, the shoulder stuff in the biggest pain.....literal and actual. rehab is the WHOLE key. as is patience. you will seem to be getting nowhere, then you make a big jump in progress. i have an 85 yr old great uncle (emphasis on great). he has had both knees replaced, a hip replaced (and still skied with me this year!) and then went in for rotator cuff surgery. i warned him it would be his toughest yet.....close to a month, no movement. close to 3 months before he would be close to fully functional, a year before he wouldn't think about it..........when it was all said and done, he said the info was spot on. in the cases of dislocation, it is not unusual to have humerus head fractures of different degrees....lots of times they look like a "smiley" on a golf ball. 
don't hurry your return to the bike too much.....quick re-injury is almost suicide inducing! the harder/more religiously you work in PT, the quicker you get back and the better the long term side of things are. 
i used to work with a guy who was a TOOL. he told me he was going in for cuff surgery. i gave him the whole rundown on what to expect. about a year later i ran into him, so i asked him how it went.......(karma) he had been out of surgery about 3 weeks, arm still immobilized. got up in the middle of the night to take a leak. tripped over his gym back, reached out as he fell, popped his other shoulder out!!!!! not sure if he got a 2fer on the second surgery! 
good luck to all of you! all great athletes struggle to overcome!, RIGHT?


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

jewels said:


> hey there trekchick- glad to hear you are slowly on the road to recovery. I don't have a broken shoulder, only a rotator cuff tear from a wreck. I can't see an ortho for another week and WANT to do some exercises now! But I don't know what these pendulum exercises are. Can anyone tell me? thanks!


Hiya Jewels,
Bull_D did a good job of describing the pendulum exercises. I lean on the bathroom or kitchen counter ~ try to get as close to 90° bend at the hips as possible. I do 30 circles clockwise, then 30 more counterclockwise, followed by 30 swings front/back, and then 30 more side-to-side. As the doc described it... make a pizza, then cut it in half! Hope you heal quick!!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

Bull_D said:


> get yourself in front of you bed, a table or contertop about waist high. bend over, placing your uninjured sides' hand on said item for support. let your injured arm hand straight down. start to slowly swing your hand (arm) in a small circle. gradually build the size of the circle. relax your arm best you can. you will find over time that you can do bigger and bigger circles without pain. seems like not much, but it will help A LOT!
> 
> for all you folks suffering through these shoulder issues........HANG IN THERE!!! i have had MANY ortho procedures, and without comparison, the shoulder stuff in the biggest pain.....literal and actual. rehab is the WHOLE key. as is patience. you will seem to be getting nowhere, then you make a big jump in progress. i have an 85 yr old great uncle (emphasis on great). he has had both knees replaced, a hip replaced (and still skied with me this year!) and then went in for rotator cuff surgery. i warned him it would be his toughest yet.....close to a month, no movement. close to 3 months before he would be close to fully functional, a year before he wouldn't think about it..........when it was all said and done, he said the info was spot on. in the cases of dislocation, it is not unusual to have humerus head fractures of different degrees....lots of times they look like a "smiley" on a golf ball.
> don't hurry your return to the bike too much.....quick re-injury is almost suicide inducing! the harder/more religiously you work in PT, the quicker you get back and the better the long term side of things are.
> ...


Thanks for the input Bull_D! I cringed when I read about your friend busting his other shoulder before the first was healed. Bummmmmmer! Yesterday I was walking through a parking lot (without my arm in the immobilizer) and a little kid did a 180 and came right at me. I reached out with my BAD arm to keep him from falling down and he kinda pushed it backwards. It was "ouch", thankfully not "OUCH!".


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

Had my 6-week checkup today. The x-rays today revealed that the bone is still healing well - yay!! I start real PT next Tuesday ~ Heat/Ice, E-Stim, ROM and Stretching. No strength training yet :nono: !! Best of all, he said I can start running again - wahoo :thumbsup:!!!! I haven't really gained any lbs during the last six weeks, but I'm sure I've lost some muscle tone, despite all the hiking & walking I've been doing. I'm getting up at O'dark:30 tomorrow morning and hitting the trail with my dog. He'll be happy to be back out running again, too!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

*PT Update*

Started PT this week. First visit caused a lot of pain. She took measurements on my current (limited) ROM. Directions were move the arm in various positions until: a) it wouldn't budge any further, or b) it hurt too much to move any more! The PT exercises themselves were not bad. I ached all day yesterday after the first visit. Tonight was the 2nd visit, and it wasn't so bad doing only the exercises.

Over the last 5 days or so, I've felt like the whole shoulder joint is starting to stiffen & freeze up. I'm glad to _finally_ be in PT for this & I'm hoping that my ROM comes back quickly!

I ran last weekend for the first time in 8 weeks. That went well, with no pain in the shoulder. I still don't feel ready to get back on a bike yet. Maybe on the back of a roadie tandem... MTBing is a ways off in the future, I'm afraid...


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

pain is gain! it will require you to push into discomfort and possibly beyond......it pays off. ice. after a bit, ice and heat. hang in, you'll get there.


----------



## ar1981 (Oct 11, 2006)

TrekChick said:


> OMG - you poor thing!!! I really feel for ya! I have been telling everyone that my break is very minor compared to how bad it could have been; sounds like yours is the worst case. Are you going to need a full joint replacement?? How did it happen / what did you run into?? I am sending healing-vibes your way!!


Thank you for your kind words 

My injury was 4 weeks and 3 days ago now, I am out of the arm sling (I only use it for comfort now) No artifical joint replacement; surgeons seemed to want to avoid it due to my age (26) but as the head of the humerous was shattered into three pieces, as well as a break further down the arm near the elbow, I was given a huge metal structure starting from just above elbow to below head of humerous, with three screws emanating from it, extending into the three pieces of the shattered bone (holding it all together) My X-Ray looked rather impressive... I was surprised how early I started PT; nothing strenous yet... Pendulum (clockwise, anticlockwise), Bicep curls (No weights), Flipping palm down, palm up (90 degrees) , cutting the pizza, assisted movements with a broom (upward and to the side) just started with a new excercise yesterday whereby I stand perpendicular to a wall, elbow tucked into waist, press hand against wall and strain muscle for 3 seconds, 5 reps... Inward and outward (I believe those are due to surgeons having to cut a tendon that is responsible for movement of arm in a outward motion away from body) and I start in the Pool shortly also... My range of movement has improved, still a lot of pain in upper shoulder... Apparently my Range of movement will be quite restricted due to the placement of the screws ! (Grr!)

I wasn't off road, was doing a training ride... coming down hill, around corner; my back tire slipped on ice... I went into a panic... Slow went off the side of the road and front tire hit a tree stump I flew sideways, landed on ground directly on my shoulder...Youchie!

Good luck with your recovery, I really think this has got to be one of the worst injuries you can endure!!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

Bull_D said:


> pain is gain! it will require you to push into discomfort and possibly beyond......it pays off. ice. after a bit, ice and heat. hang in, you'll get there.


Thanks for the encouragement! I keep telling myself that "pain is just stress leaving the body"!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

ar1981 said:


> Thank you for your kind words
> 
> My injury was 4 weeks and 3 days ago now, I am out of the arm sling (I only use it for comfort now) No artifical joint replacement; surgeons seemed to want to avoid it due to my age (26) but as the head of the humerous was shattered into three pieces, as well as a break further down the arm near the elbow, I was given a huge metal structure starting from just above elbow to below head of humerous, with three screws emanating from it, extending into the three pieces of the shattered bone (holding it all together) My X-Ray looked rather impressive... I was surprised how early I started PT; nothing strenous yet... Pendulum (clockwise, anticlockwise), Bicep curls (No weights), Flipping palm down, palm up (90 degrees) , cutting the pizza, assisted movements with a broom (upward and to the side) just started with a new excercise yesterday whereby I stand perpendicular to a wall, elbow tucked into waist, press hand against wall and strain muscle for 3 seconds, 5 reps... Inward and outward (I believe those are due to surgeons having to cut a tendon that is responsible for movement of arm in a outward motion away from body) and I start in the Pool shortly also... My range of movement has improved, still a lot of pain in upper shoulder... Apparently my Range of movement will be quite restricted due to the placement of the screws ! (Grr!)
> 
> ...


The more I read of your story, the more I kept thinking... OUCH!!! So, you hit ICE? Where do you live? It's 99° here today; we won't be seeing ice here anytime soon ;-)
Will the screws ever be removed? That's terrible that the fix will hinder your ROM. I really truly feel for ya! Hope your recovery is speedy. Good luck!!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

*Day 3 PT ~ seeing progress already*

Today was Day 3 at PT. The regular exercises are going fine, and they even added a wee bit of resistance to some of them today. At one point, though, when the therapist was 'manipulating' my shoulder with me being passive, something popped and freakin' brought tears to my eyes. A little more massage, and the pain was gone.

Before I left, she took a ROM measurement to compare to one she took at my first visit. It was 81° the first time and 111° today. That's progress!!!! Yay!!!!! It was the one where I lift my arm straight out in front of me with elbow locked, and see how high I can go. In comparison, immediately after my crash, I couldn't even move my hand more than a couple inches away from my hip.

There IS a light at the end of the tunnel!!


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

TrekChick said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! I keep telling myself that "pain is just *WEAKNESS* leaving the body"!


i fixed it for you!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

*oops!*



Bull_D said:


> i fixed it for you!


Haha! Thanks! I'm a math-person... never have been all that good with words! Maybe it was just a subliminal slip. In addition to my current suffering of the broken shoulder, I was laid off from my job two weeks ago, and started a new job this week. So "stress" is pretty prevalent in my world right now...


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

get a great massage....helps with the shoulder issues, very muscle dependent and of course a great stress reliever.


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

get a great massage....helps with the shoulder issues, very muscle dependent and of course a great stress reliever.


----------



## Bull_D (Apr 9, 2008)

WOW, how did THAT happen????


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

*Week 8 Update*

Two massages - maybe I could get a foot massage and a shoulder massage at the same time!

PT is continuing well (yay!!). I have much less daily pain; there are even times now that I forget that it's broken.

Got on the Turner Flux last night and rode up & down the street just to see how it feels. I feel strain/pressure in my deltoid; I'm not sure how long I could hold myself up before it would start hurting too much. I was toying with the idea of going on a bike-path full-moon ride tonight. It would be about 19-miles, completely flat, with a very slow group, so it would probably take about 1.5-hours. Sad to say, but I don't think I'm ready yet ...

I started running again this week, and man, am I outta shape!!!! I'm going to work back into it slowly. I downloaded a customized training program from the Runner's World website to train for a half-marathon that's on November 15th. So far I've done two easy 2-mi runs. Bump up to 3-mi next week. Running doesn't bother the shoulder at all, so maybe I will stick with just this for a couple months, and add biking back into my schedule after the half... We'll see...


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

Ride? You can ride right now. Be able to withstand a crash? 6 weeks. Depends on your age. When I was a teenager I broke 2 bones a year average, and they healed up in 6 mths or less, even some nasty ones. Now it's downright scary how long it takes. I have broken my right collarbone 3 times, seperated the shoulder twice, and torn the rotator cuff in it twice, all on different occasions. I still ride, XC, DH, and FR and I still can surf too. Look at people with missing limbs or non-functional limbs and they still get out and do all kinds of sports - its just body mechanics and mental. You've got to focus on just getting out and doing stuff. The more fun you have the quicker the body will heal itself. But having said that ,I have also had a lot of re-breaks during the healing process, so don't ride until it has healed, if you plan on crashing!


----------



## burnsey (Mar 31, 2008)

*Broken Shoulder recovery*

I had the same injury, but did it when I was 48. It took awhile to heal, I thought I was ready to ride after about three months, but as you said, couldn't stand the pain. Amazing how hard it is to get to the point of being able to stretch your arm/shoulder for a continuous period of time. 
Stick with the PT, it's really boring, but it will eventually work itself out. 
I did discover spin classes while in recovery. 
Wishing you a full recovery.


----------



## formulate (Jul 1, 2008)

I fell off my bike in the first week of April of this year and came out with the same injury. I also got on a stationary bike pretty early on, as the increased blood flow will help healing. Also, take some Bone-Up or something similar –*osteo related supplements will also help your bone heal.

I started riding on the road at the end of June. I was finally dismissed from PT two weeks ago and am officially good to go, though I haven't spent much time on trails yet. 

As everyone says, do as much of the PT exercises assigned to you as possible. There were times during my recovery that I slacked off on my exercises and my range of motion decreased significantly. 

Happy healing.


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

dusthuffer said:


> Ride? You can ride right now. Be able to withstand a crash? 6 weeks. Depends on your age. When I was a teenager I broke 2 bones a year average, and they healed up in 6 mths or less, even some nasty ones. Now it's downright scary how long it takes. I have broken my right collarbone 3 times, seperated the shoulder twice, and torn the rotator cuff in it twice, all on different occasions. I still ride, XC, DH, and FR and I still can surf too. Look at people with missing limbs or non-functional limbs and they still get out and do all kinds of sports - its just body mechanics and mental. You've got to focus on just getting out and doing stuff. The more fun you have the quicker the body will heal itself. But having said that ,I have also had a lot of re-breaks during the healing process, so don't ride until it has healed, if you plan on crashing!


WOW ~ you evidently push the envelope a LOT more than I - LOL! Believe me, I do not plan on crashing again. This whole recovery process has been pretty sucky to say the least!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

burnsey said:


> I had the same injury, but did it when I was 48. It took awhile to heal, I thought I was ready to ride after about three months, but as you said, couldn't stand the pain. Amazing how hard it is to get to the point of being able to stretch your arm/shoulder for a continuous period of time.
> Stick with the PT, it's really boring, but it will eventually work itself out.
> I did discover spin classes while in recovery.
> Wishing you a full recovery.


Thank you for the well-wishes!! I have a fluid trainer that I've put my roadie bike on, and I have several Spinervals DVDs to make it more interesting, but it just doesn't compare to trail riding on the Turner.....


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

formulate said:


> I fell off my bike in the first week of April of this year and came out with the same injury. I also got on a stationary bike pretty early on, as the increased blood flow will help healing. Also, take some Bone-Up or something similar -*osteo related supplements will also help your bone heal.
> 
> I started riding on the road at the end of June. I was finally dismissed from PT two weeks ago and am officially good to go, though I haven't spent much time on trails yet.
> 
> ...


If only healing were happy - hehe!! I really appreciate you sharing your recovery time-frame. The weeks have just been ticking by so slowly. By the time I can really ride again, it's gonna be too cold and/or too dark after work ***pout*** Good advice on being diligent with the PT exercises. It seems that when I skip even one day, it is so much tighter the next day.


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

*Ten-Week Update*

It'll be ten weeks tomorrow. Ten miserable non-biking weeks... Sigh.....

I had my last prescribed day at PT today; back to the Doc on Wed next week, when I'm SURE he will prescribe another 4 weeks of PT. He _has to_ ~ I'm not healed yet!!!!!! My self-assessment is that I'm at about 70%. I know I'm better than half-way, but I'm not near 100% yet. Every time they add on more exercises at PT, my arm aches for a day or more. I feel it a lot in the deltoid - it is SO TIGHT - it does not want to stretch at all. The therapist said it's the last to "come back". And it hurts like hell when they do that "passive manipulation" stuff. They say to relax and let them move the arm. How can you relax when it hurts so much that it makes tears squeek out the corners of your eyes? You know, like when you hit your thumb with a hammer - THAT kind of pain. Anyway, they sent me on my way with a couple therabands and three pages of exercises printed out - I have PT homework - haha! And hopefully I'll be able to get back in there for some more torture, er, I mean therapy, in about a week and a half.

I'm still running a little; walking a lot. I am getting on the MTB this weekend NO MATTER WHAT, so I can go out for a little jaunt on the bike path. I really need to get more cardio ~ I've gained 5 lbs since the crash!! Urgh.....


----------



## single-track-mind (Dec 17, 2007)

*Pain*

:madman: 
It sounds weird but embrace the pain , it is part of the healing process each stretch is doing you good the pain is your muscle fibers returning to the original length and flexability .
So talk to yourself each PT session and go to a happy place and try to laugh instead of cry, your Physiotherapist if they are good should know how much to push you and how far into your pain thresh hold to go without to much macho.
Mine was amazing she told me about elite professional athletes that have to get back to their sport quickly and the long term damage this fast pace can produce , you will have an overall better result taking it slowly but each time pushing that 10%
I just looked at my PT card , twice weekly over 3 months around 20 visits each progressing that 10% .
I am 98% healed riding back at work and the gym hardly noticing
any pain just a little less strength on the injury side which is fast returning.
Enjoy the down time , read , stretch,do other stuff in your life 
it will get better and soon be a fading memory.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

i broke mine 12 weeks ago, and still have pain...
If you have misalignment greater than 3 mm, get surgery!
I really piss-off because, my 1st orthopedist didn`t tell me nothing! Only after seeing someone really expert, told me (after 4 weeks it broke) that it would be better if I had surgery earlier... and now, we have to wait till one of the break is "solid"... after that will be pinned and a metal plate will connect the other piece.

Till then... no bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AERRGGGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## hatake (Jul 16, 2004)

I shuttered my left shoulder joint 6 years ago. After 12 screws and a plate, I have about 70% in motion back. Bike isn’t a problem, and I can swim freestyle, but my kids tell me that my form is “really bad.” I'm 38 now, so I still have some time but I do have to think about replacing my shoulder in 10~15 years (per 2 docs specialized in shoulder injuries). The later the better as the technology and technique is getting better every year. But it's an unavoidable debt I owe now. 60% get me on my bike fine but the medical cost and another loss of motion for weeks is just not a pretty thought. I basically work for my insurance and medical cost.

How would an insurance company deal with this type of “pre-existing” conditions?

How much does it cost out of pocket?

Would the shoulder replacement take as long as it took the broken shoulder to heal (like 4 months before I was able to lift my arm to perpendicular to the ground)?


Err, too much to think about now but I have to face it sooner or later. I’d think many of us posted on this particular thread have the same thoughts…


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

single-track-mind said:


> :madman:
> It sounds weird but embrace the pain , it is part of the healing process each stretch is doing you good the pain is your muscle fibers returning to the original length and flexability .
> So talk to yourself each PT session and go to a happy place and try to laugh instead of cry, your Physiotherapist if they are good should know how much to push you and how far into your pain thresh hold to go without to much macho.
> Mine was amazing she told me about elite professional athletes that have to get back to their sport quickly and the long term damage this fast pace can produce , you will have an overall better result taking it slowly but each time pushing that 10%
> ...


Thanks for the encouraging words!! Glad to hear you are healing up so well ~ that gives me hope!!!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

Tkul said:


> i broke mine 12 weeks ago, and still have pain...
> If you have misalignment greater than 3 mm, get surgery!
> I really piss-off because, my 1st orthopedist didn`t tell me nothing! Only after seeing someone really expert, told me (after 4 weeks it broke) that it would be better if I had surgery earlier... and now, we have to wait till one of the break is "solid"... after that will be pinned and a metal plate will connect the other piece.
> 
> Till then... no bike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AERRGGGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Oh, no, that's terrible! I would be pretty pissed myself if I'd had to go through what you've been through. I hope it all works out okay for you with the new surgeon ~ Good luck!!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

hatake said:


> I shuttered my left shoulder joint 6 years ago. After 12 screws and a plate, I have about 70% in motion back. Bike isn't a problem, and I can swim freestyle, but my kids tell me that my form is "really bad." I'm 38 now, so I still have some time but I do have to think about replacing my shoulder in 10~15 years (per 2 docs specialized in shoulder injuries). The later the better as the technology and technique is getting better every year. But it's an unavoidable debt I owe now. 60% get me on my bike fine but the medical cost and another loss of motion for weeks is just not a pretty thought. I basically work for my insurance and medical cost.
> 
> How would an insurance company deal with this type of "pre-existing" conditions?
> 
> ...


Wow, I really have no ideas on answers to your questions. Sorry!! But, I wouldn't think that you'd be denied insurance coverage for a joint replacement as a pre-existing condition. It's more like finishing up a job that wasn't quite completed the first time. Hope it all works out for you whenever you decide to move forward with it!!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

*11 weeks & another year older...*

Tomorrow is my birthday - wahoo! And the day after tomorrow is my 11 week crashiversary - not so wahoo.... hehe!

Saw the Doc yesterday. The good news is that the bone itself is now completely, and correctly, healed - YAY!!!! The not-as-good news is that I still don't have any better ROM than I did a week ago. Oh well... He prescribed an additional six weeks of PT, which I'm glad for, because even though it can hurt like hell, I know it's working!

I took the MTB out on the boring, flat bike path last Sunday morning. Did 10 miles. The shoulder didn't really hurt, but my "pressure points" were sure aching by half way - lol! It felt GREAT to be on a bike again, but I'm not ready to take it off road yet... *pout*...

We're off to Monterey & Santa Cruz in the morning for my non-biking B-day weekend. Toes in the sand; margarita in my hand. :smilewinkgrin:

Happy healing, broken-shoulder buddies!


----------



## Bertros (Mar 26, 2008)

*As one is cured another on falls*

Yup my turn on this side of the pond.... Cycling in the French Alps... 22KM long 1500M decent ahead of me.. last dayof holiday (thankfully) .. I managed 500m !... Broken wrist, nose, knocked out for 10 -15 Mins and a Damaged ACJ ... Very lucky its not broken just torn... 4 - 5 weeks and who knows May be back on it... 12 Months ealier I broke my Elbow.. I think i need to slow down  ... Hang on in there all fellow injured parties its going to be worth it ..... I can not wait for the night rides in October :thumbsup:


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

For a broken collarbone, how long till it`s ok?
I have mine broken in early June, and after X-RAYs I don`t see any calcification in one part...
It has passed +/- 13 weeks...and it appears that I have a bit of pain (not the same pain when your bones are healed... it`s kind like when I broke, but with less intensity!
Have my Orthopedist meeting 2 weeks from now... but if it`s necessary surgery I hope he agrees!
It`s been a LOOOOONG wait...and I want to get back at my bike!!!! Can`t wait!


----------



## burnsey (Mar 31, 2008)

Lifting those margaritas counts as PT! I believe it is a motion that needs lots of repetition as well. Sounds like you are getting close to good as new. The homework is paying off, no?


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

Bertros said:


> Yup my turn on this side of the pond.... Cycling in the French Alps... 22KM long 1500M decent ahead of me.. last dayof holiday (thankfully) .. I managed 500m !... Broken wrist, nose, knocked out for 10 -15 Mins and a Damaged ACJ ... Very lucky its not broken just torn... 4 - 5 weeks and who knows May be back on it... 12 Months ealier I broke my Elbow.. I think i need to slow down  ... Hang on in there all fellow injured parties its going to be worth it ..... I can not wait for the night rides in October :thumbsup:


Well, if you're gonna choose a place to crash, it might as well be in the French Alps!! Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

Tkul said:


> For a broken collarbone, how long till it`s ok?
> I have mine broken in early June, and after X-RAYs I don`t see any calcification in one part...
> It has passed +/- 13 weeks...and it appears that I have a bit of pain (not the same pain when your bones are healed... it`s kind like when I broke, but with less intensity!
> Have my Orthopedist meeting 2 weeks from now... but if it`s necessary surgery I hope he agrees!
> It`s been a LOOOOONG wait...and I want to get back at my bike!!!! Can`t wait!


I know how you feel - 12 weeks is a long time to not be able to ride. It's mental as much as physical. Hang in there!!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

burnsey said:


> Lifting those margaritas counts as PT! I believe it is a motion that needs lots of repetition as well. Sounds like you are getting close to good as new. The homework is paying off, no?


So, do Lemon Drop Martinini's count for PT also, 'cause that's all I had all weekend. No margaritas after all - lol! The shoulder did hurt a wee bit on the rollercoaster at the Santa Cruz Boardwalk though. Maybe I should have paid closer attention to the sign that said people with broken bones shouldn't ride it!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

*Twelve Weeks and counting...*

I'm off the Therabands on some of the exercises and on to dumbells. Wahoo - progress!! I'm still having problems with ROM of the deltoid and the supraspinatus. It's hard to reach behind my lower back, and also to abduct my arm laterally. Everyone says that those are "the last two" to come back.

I did a "real" ride on the roadie bike on Thursday. Close to 20 miles with steep hills and everything in between. It felt GREAT to be on a bike again!!! The shoulder didn't hurt, but it started feeling stiff at around 12 miles. I could not get out of the saddle to crank up the uphills though; the side-to-side motion made it achy, so I had to sit & spin up the hills. Man I wish I could go out on a DH single trax ride!! I just do not have the confidence that my shoulder is quite ready to handle the jarring and sudden movements required to keep the rubber side down!! So, I'll be the asphalt queen on my roadie bike for the next few weeks. That will have to do for now I guess...


----------



## ar1981 (Oct 11, 2006)

TrekChick said:


> I'm off the Therabands on some of the exercises and on to dumbells. Wahoo - progress!! I'm still having problems with ROM of the deltoid and the supraspinatus. It's hard to reach behind my lower back, and also to abduct my arm laterally. Everyone says that those are "the last two" to come back.


Hmm, funny.. I was having a talk with my Physio about my Supraspinatus and anterior deltoid muscles, the other day... The huge loss of muscle mass in the two.

I can reach behind my lower back with a "little bit of pain"

Do you have problems trying to get the burn feeling on the lateral abductions? So if the arm pointing upwards beside your head is 90 degrees, I can only abduct laterally to about 35-40 degrees and then my shoulder will rise up with any further movement.. almost like it's a mechanical block. I've tried everything to try and stretch it out but nothing is working.


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

ar1981 said:


> Hmm, funny.. I was having a talk with my Physio about my Supraspinatus and anterior deltoid muscles, the other day... The huge loss of muscle mass in the two.
> 
> I can reach behind my lower back with a "little bit of pain"
> 
> Do you have problems trying to get the burn feeling on the lateral abductions? So if the arm pointing upwards beside your head is 90 degrees, I can only abduct laterally to about 35-40 degrees and then my shoulder will rise up with any further movement.. almost like it's a mechanical block. I've tried everything to try and stretch it out but nothing is working.


Yea, my whole shoulder lifts up, too, unless I really think about what I'm doing. They said it's the trapezius engaging in lieu of the supraspinatus. You have to really concentrate on keeping the shoulder down, and keeping the trapezius neutral, but it can be done! Doing lateral raises in front of a mirror helps so you can see it, and correct it, when it's going wrong.


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

I fractured the humeral head of my shoulder in July 2007. 
Was in a sling for 4.5 weeks.
Did 24 sessions of PT (3x week) so the PT lasted 2 months.

I was riding my singlespeed on flat trails and fire roads 3 weeks into PT. Of course they don't want you to do anything due to the risk of a fall and reinjury.

One year later I still do my stretches on the floor & with hand weights 2-3x per week to keep the joints loose. Have some slight pain after a big ride or activities I do in other sports.

I would say a shoulder fracture injury is a 2-3 month process from being able to ride hard over challenging terrain


----------



## drkenan (May 30, 2006)

As mentioned before, I broke my humerus head in 2 places on May 9th and just today (October 15th), I got an MRI to check for a torn rotator cuff because my freakin' shoulder won't heal! :madman: I hope surgery is not required but I won't know for sure until Monday. I can't wait any longer - it's been over 5 months and I just want to get better.


----------



## formulate (Jul 1, 2008)

What's the extent of "won't heal"? Can you lift your arm at all? When do you get the MRI results?


----------



## drkenan (May 30, 2006)

formulate said:


> What's the extent of "won't heal"? Can you lift your arm at all? When do you get the MRI results?


My ROM is probably around 90% if assisted, but if I try to lift it myself it's very painful. I have no strength in the upper range and when I try to lift it, my whole shoulder lifts up in the air (instead of the joint actually pivoting - if that makes sense).

I find out the results on Monday - it's definitely going to be a nervous few days!


----------



## formulate (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I'll cross fingers for you. I understand what you mean re. shoulder lifting – mine still does a little bit but was very pronounced when I was still doing physio. How often have you been having physio sessions? I assume they've assigned you active resistance work as well?


----------



## drkenan (May 30, 2006)

Yeah - have been going to physio since week 4 I think. I only have 8 more visits and my insurance quits paying so I'm pretty screwed in that regard. I guess the bright side is that if I need surgery, I will finally be healed 3 months - a year from now.


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

drkenan said:


> As mentioned before, I broke my humerus head in 2 places on May 9th and just today (October 15th), I got an MRI to check for a torn rotator cuff because my freakin' shoulder won't heal! :madman: I hope surgery is not required but I won't know for sure until Monday. I can't wait any longer - it's been over 5 months and I just want to get better.


I am in the exact same situation now!!! It'll be 4 months since crash-day in a couple more days. My last day of 10-weeks of PT was three days ago. I do not have full ROM yet, and my strength is crap. The thing that still hurts the most is if my arm is straight up overhead, and then I arc it laterally & try to raise it back up again. OUCH!!!! So, right now I'm waiting for insurance to preauthorize the MRI, which I should be getting in the next week or two. I cannot even fathom starting recovery all over again from scratch. The past 4 months have seriously sucked!!

But, the good news is that I am riding again (finally!!!). Even DH singletrax - Woohoo!! The shoulder doesn't hurt when I ride, but my brain is not functioning properly... I seriously lack confidence. I keep thinking I'm gonna go endo at any moment - lol! Hopefully that will pass soon enough.

Please let me know what the doc says tomorrow!


----------



## drkenan (May 30, 2006)

TrekChick said:


> I am in the exact same situation now!!! It'll be 4 months since crash-day in a couple more days. My last day of 10-weeks of PT was three days ago. I do not have full ROM yet, and my strength is crap. The thing that still hurts the most is if my arm is straight up overhead, and then I arc it laterally & try to raise it back up again. OUCH!!!! So, right now I'm waiting for insurance to preauthorize the MRI, which I should be getting in the next week or two. I cannot even fathom starting recovery all over again from scratch. The past 4 months have seriously sucked!!
> 
> But, the good news is that I am riding again (finally!!!). Even DH singletrax - Woohoo!! The shoulder doesn't hurt when I ride, but my brain is not functioning properly... I seriously lack confidence. I keep thinking I'm gonna go endo at any moment - lol! Hopefully that will pass soon enough.
> 
> Please let me know what the doc says tomorrow!


Wow - it sounds like you and I are definitely in a very similar situation! My shoulder hurts in the exact same way. I've been trying to stretch by hanging from a bar and when I'm done and I let go, it's very painful to lower my arm back down. I also can't even lift it out to the side to 90 degrees.

Well the good news is no surgery is required! I was pretty nervous waiting for the doc today but all is well - just goes to show that there's no reason to worry before the results are in (or at all for that matter). Turns out that it's just really weak and I need to up my PT program.

TrekChick I hope that your insurance goes thru and you can get an MRI. If not, you may want to ask your doc about a more aggressive strengthing program. I am going to PT again and they are supposed to teach me some additional exercises that I can do at home to strengthen up.

Hope all is well - definitely keep us posted!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

drkenan said:


> Wow - it sounds like you and I are definitely in a very similar situation! My shoulder hurts in the exact same way. I've been trying to stretch by hanging from a bar and when I'm done and I let go, it's very painful to lower my arm back down. I also can't even lift it out to the side to 90 degrees.
> 
> Well the good news is no surgery is required! I was pretty nervous waiting for the doc today but all is well - just goes to show that there's no reason to worry before the results are in (or at all for that matter). Turns out that it's just really weak and I need to up my PT program.
> 
> ...


OMG, we ARE exactly the same - yesterday evening after I ran through all my PT exercises and was feeling pretty good about myself, I tried hanging to stretch, and thought I was gonna pass out when I let go it hurt so dang bad - lol! I actually had to grab my wrist over my head with my other hand and lower it down that way. But, you give me great hope seeing as your cuff isn't damaged. Good for you! Hit those weights and get that shoulder back in shape!!!!

I got a call today that my insurance okay'd the MRI, so I will call tomorrow to schedule it. Stay tuned for more drama  ....


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

*MRI Results*

I found out on Friday that the MRI showed no damage to the rotator cuff :thumbsup:!!! He gave me a cortisone shot and said I should be feeling no pain by Wednesday.
So, I suppose my saga will come to an end soon...
No more "official" PT for me; but I am to keep with the exercises at home. Unfortunately, life just seems to get in the way... there's not enough days in the week to work the shoulder as often as I know I should.
I'm just damn happy that I won't be needing surgery!!!!
By the time riding season starts up again next spring, I'll be as good as new!


----------



## burnsey (Mar 31, 2008)

Glad to hear that you are finished with the official PT. As a word of prevention, I can tell when I have slacked on regular (daily) stretching, as my ROM drops. I try to do at least three to five mins of stretches concentrating on the shoulder every day, and please be very careful of weight lifting. Any pain, lower the resistance. I had the same injury, broken humerus head, and broken humerus.
Who ever thought that an injury could take so long to heal?


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

burnsey said:


> Glad to hear that you are finished with the official PT. As a word of prevention, I can tell when I have slacked on regular (daily) stretching, as my ROM drops. I try to do at least three to five mins of stretches concentrating on the shoulder every day, and please be very careful of weight lifting. Any pain, lower the resistance. I had the same injury, broken humerus head, and broken humerus.
> *Who ever thought that an injury could take so long to heal?*


No kidding!!!!... It'll be FIVE MONTHS next Friday - lol!

The cortisone shot has worked quite well. I now feel like I have 100% ROM in a couple directions, and (much to my Hubby's dismay)... my "backhand" motion is back w/o pain! There are still a couple stretches that I'm not at 100% yet, like when I'm lying on my back with arms stretched overhead, I cannot quite touch the surface yet ~ there's still about 4" to go. But it keeps getting better & better.

Yesterday I rode the trail I crashed on. That was weird seeing the scene again in person for the first time! I had just the slightest bit of pain when doing about 1-ft drops, but other than that, it's all good


----------



## 05bighit (Sep 10, 2008)

It could be a lot worse. I am just starting to ride again after six months due to surgery for a torn labrum. Can't really do much because one shoulder is really weak and cant take much stress. I was in so much pain I couldn't even walk for a few days. My girlfriend had to shower me for a while which was pretty horrible. Don't mean to whine. I could have been a lot worse off also. Just take everything slow at first and make sure you don't get hurt again and have to repeat the whole process.


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

I broke my clavicle into three pieces as well as dislocating my shoulder a month ago- not as bad of an injury as yours but lucky for me I have a road bike and trainer to spin on until I can hit the freeride bike again. Riding a trainer cant compare to being in the middle of nowhere but it will help keep your fitness up...take care hope you heal well.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Never use ice for pain..............you are asking for bad osteo arthritis, down the road. Heat is the answer, but heat does numb pain like ice does. Getting cold inside bones, is simply bad news. Heal well, and learn from the fall. Trust me- you are in no hurry to ride again. There will be many other riding days, ahead.


----------



## ar1981 (Oct 11, 2006)

I happened to have my five month fracture clinic check up a few days ago... had my x-ray; looked a little different as this was much more detailed and close up... sort of a zoomed in x-ray... anyway, I was able to have a chat with the surgeon registrar about my healing... he pointed out the actually cracks in the bone which were actually visible to (photo attached for anyone interested) me, this time... he was surprised, asked if I was a smoker (I'm not) and said that it should have completely healed bone wise, by now... but that interior of the bone, hadn't healed... (I was thinking in my head, it must be all the alcohol!! damn it!) .. bad news is if in 3 months (my next check up) it hasn't progressed.. I might need to have bone grafts placed to promote bone growth. I'm only 26 for god sakes!

my pain has gone down a lot... the whole AC joint issue is becoming more troublesome, e.g., holding arm 90 degrees parallel, and rotating from pointing out to your side, to infront of you! WOW! talk about fecking painful... even now.... Lateral adbuctions ROM is still probably no more than 45% and shoulder is still lifting... my metal ware is actually stopping me from gaining further ROM laterally... so it's basically blocked at 45% now

edit: side note: I've also noticed I've completely lost my passion for working out, riding my bike, etc! I'm not happy about it... All my motivation has completely disappeared...


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

ar1981 said:


> I happened to have my five month fracture clinic check up a few days ago... had my x-ray; looked a little different as this was much more detailed and close up... sort of a zoomed in x-ray... anyway, I was able to have a chat with the surgeon registrar about my healing... he pointed out the actually cracks in the bone which were actually visible to (photo attached for anyone interested) me, this time... he was surprised, asked if I was a smoker (I'm not) and said that it should have completely healed bone wise, by now... but that interior of the bone, hadn't healed... (I was thinking in my head, it must be all the alcohol!! damn it!) .. bad news is if in 3 months (my next check up) it hasn't progressed.. I might need to have bone grafts placed to promote bone growth. I'm only 26 for god sakes!
> 
> my pain has gone down a lot... the whole AC joint issue is becoming more troublesome, e.g., holding arm 90 degrees parallel, and rotating from pointing out to your side, to infront of you! WOW! talk about fecking painful... even now.... Lateral adbuctions ROM is still probably no more than 45% and shoulder is still lifting... my metal ware is actually stopping me from gaining further ROM laterally... so it's basically blocked at 45% now
> 
> edit: side note: I've also noticed I've completely lost my passion for working out, riding my bike, etc! I'm not happy about it... All my motivation has completely disappeared...


Oh, man, that sucks.... I see it's been a few weeks since you posted... I hope it's healing and you are feeling better by now!!!

Your last sentence, about losing all motivation for working out... I could have written that myself! About all I've been doing lately is running one day a week, because it's too freaking cold to go riding right now, and all I want to do after work is eat and go to sleep!! (And I keep gaining weight... it so totally sucks.) I think that maybe my motivation is coming back finally... I managed to do an aerobics DVD one night last week, and I lifted weights another night. But, what I really want to do is go riding!!!


----------



## Tkul (Mar 1, 2007)

Had surgery, putted 6 bolts+plate to fix my broken collarbone!this after 8 months..............

Having some nomence in my hand when standing, that goes away after laying down.
Has anyone experienced this after surgery to the collarbone?

PS: surgery took place in less than a week


----------



## cgarolr (Oct 14, 2008)

Something kind of similar...hope it helps...I broke my collarbone/clavicle in 2 places in Nov. 2008 and was riding exactly 6 weeks later to the day. Unfortunately, I was a little skiddish about doing the big drops, which is what I hurt myself on.

Hope you heal up well!


----------



## velez3000 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Inspiration!!!!*

well I'll be 3 months out from surgery on 3/13. I fractured the top of my Humerus and the rotator cuff was ripped from the bone. They went open vs. Arthro and put 2 screws in for the fracture and a couple of anchors for the RC.

Long story short. First 2 weeks I wanted to die. Pain meds, super depressed, really bad.

Started phys therapy, the pain was extreme and the dedication was intense. It was like having another job.

at 1 and a half months post op I was back on the road bike, albeit with some pain and discomfort.

I'm now riding 40 milers on the road and back hammering on my singlespeed. I'm almost back 100% and my range of motion is back.

There is hope! Get your calcium/magnesium citrate on. Get sun as often as you can so your body can metabolize the good stuff you need. Don't abuse the booze, don't smoke and PT the hell out of your shoulder!


----------



## AndyPP (Jan 10, 2009)

Just found this thread. I broke my right greater tuberous back in July and was off the bike for 6 weeks. I ended up having an operation to screw the broken bone back on (on the advice of the surgeon).

After 6 weeks I was back on the bike, albeit very very carefully, and riding really helped with getting movement back. For you who are still having pain/trouble, keep at it as the therapy really does help and massage is even better. Working out in a pool is realy good for it.

Got a copy of my x rays at one of the fracture clinic visits


----------



## ar1981 (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm keeping this thread alive 
So, it's been over 1 year now since my original crash! Time flies when you look back retrospectively.
Can't believe it took me one whole year for my arm to start to feel normal again... I'm functioning with about 96% of my pre-crash status... 

Things I learnt from this:
My arm will click forever now.
I always have this feeling like I have to stretch it and twist it around daily.
If you know you are going to crash; don't give your bike a higher priority than your body (what i foolishly did haha) and finally a lesson for myself... If you feel your back tire wash out, and then correct itself... there's this split second were due to sheer panic you might choose to go straight off into the bushes instead of pushing your bike around the corner and "riding the slide" ... I wish the **** I "rode the slide" and put my bike sideways on the ground...My body would've thanked me for it. Mother fuc*er!!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

*16-month update!*

It's been sixteen months since "the break", and I'm doing great. It was about 10 months before I finally shook the fear of going OTB again on every ride. This summer I did some of my best riding ever - so much fun, fun, fun!! I had one crash that could have busted my other shoulder up at Mammoth in August, but somehow I managed to tuck-n-roll and came out of it completely unscathed; not a single bruise - woohoo! As far as range of motion, I estimate that I'm at about 95%. I do upper body workouts with weights 2x week, and only recently have I been able to do a full pushup all the way to the floor and back up again without breaking good form on the injured side. I am about 20% weaker (weightlifting-wise) on the injured side when doing overhead press and side lateral raises, but am holding out hope that someday it'll catch up to the good side again. It no longer hurts. I've also lost the not only the 8 lbs I gained during the sedentary post-crash and recovery months, but 7 lbs more on top of that. There is a life after a broken shoulder!!


----------



## TrekChick (Mar 24, 2006)

*The pain is back :-(*

Interesting re-reading my last post from just four short months ago when I stated I was pain free. Well, the pain is back. Back bad enough that I went back to the Ortho Doc last Friday, and the diagnosis is one of two things: 1) Biceps Tendonitis, or 2) Shoulder Impingement Syndrome. After doing some armchair internet research, I think my symptoms are more consistent with Impingement. I can no longer do overhead presses or side lateral raises without experiencing very sharp pinching pain in the front of the shoulder. It's also uncomfortable to sleep lying on that side. Reaching back to put on my seatbelt has become a challenge. I start a four week course of PT on Tuesday. If the PT doesn't work, then it looks like there may be surgery in my future (gawd I hope not!) This really sucks. It's now 1 yr 8 mo (exactly to the day) since I broke the shoulder. You'd think I'd be fully recovered by now... not getting worse again.
:madman:


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

I've had both, biceps tendinitis and impingement. Not gonna say any more considering how you blew me off in '08 when I first replied to this thread.


----------



## 94M400 (Aug 25, 2008)

It's been a long time since anyone has posted to this one.
I managed to do similar damage to art on here. Riding between two trees, one grazed my handlebar and it shot me off. When I landed I squared up with a fallen tree alongside the trail on the cut end. I dislocated my shoulder out the back, fractured the ball from the humerous and broke the ball in four spots. 5 hour surgery, plate and screws. 
Could have been worse, could been my head.
Anyhow, on weeks ten now. Started pt and I'm getting some movement. I went for a ride (rail trails) the other day and it felt good at the time. Not so good that night. 
I'm just wondering how everyone is doing and if there back to normal after all this time?
I hope so.


----------



## TABZMOM (Apr 8, 2021)

TrekChick said:


> I broke my shoulder MTBing four weeks ago, and I'm still nowhere near being able to ride. I can't run or lift weights, either. This really, _really_ sucks! Anyone out there that's been through this, too? When could you ride again???? When could you run again????
> 
> My break is a one-part fracture of the greater tuberosity on the humerus. Thankfully, surgery wasn't needed. I've been in an immobilizer for four weeks, with at least two more weeks to go. I started range of motion exercises a week ago. It still hurts to even 'try' to lift my arm in front of me. Lifting it overhead is completely out of the question. When will I be healed????.......


I broke my shoulder falling on the ice Feb 11th its barely my 8th week starting. Broke humerus shaft and it shoved into my ball (they call it the ice cream cone effect) also broke off the greater tuberosity but no surgery cause it didn't meet the % it need to be far enough off for surgery. I'm out of sling now have done 3 weeks of PT once a week but every day at home. I cant lift my arm above elbow level. So now increase PT to twice a week and going for MRI to see if rotator cuff injury. And going from bone specialist to shoulder specialist. My bone specialist said I should be able to raise my arm to shoulder at a8 weeks but I cant. Also said my ball of humerus will never look the same again. I'm 47 should I get second opinion I don't know but sounds like you are healing better then I am so keep with it. I only showed bone growth in 7th week. Good luck.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Since most of these posts are from years ago, I hope you all have healed up by now and are back on your bikes.
I crashed 10 months ago, landed hard on my elbow and broke my humerus at the juncture of head and arm. The fracture wasn't displaced, but still had to go through the healing process. It was three months before I was back on the trails, two months before I was riding flat pavement. 
My injury wasn't confined to the bone, however. I also experienced a minor separation of A/C joint, and had massive soft tissue trauma in the area of my scapula.
I still have continual pain, limited mobility, been seeing a PT for the whole time, and recently saw a doc who specializes in deep tissue myofascial massage/release. My PT thinks I may have frozen shoulder. The shoulder specialists say bone spurs are causing my lack of mobility and want to do a replacement.
The deep tissue release in the area of my scapula is having some profound results. After the first treatment, which isn't pleasant, I had much less pain. After three treatments I have a bit more mobility, less pain than before, and am getting back in shape from being down for the first 3 or 4 months. 
My shoulder will never be the same, but for me, replacement surgery is out of the question due to age. My arm is weak, will probably never be strong again, but works well enough to do most of what I need to do directly in front of me. I'm slowly becoming left handed (broke dominant right arm) and am able to ride all the trails that I rode before the accident, I'm just a bit more cautious now. 
Shoulder injuries will be with you for the rest of your days. PT and FDM (fascial distortion model) will help return you to some degree of normalcy, but the shoulder joint, being the most dynamic and complex joint in the body, is finely tuned to operate at peak efficiency when in perfect shape, so any tweeking due to injury will impact the efficiency to some degree, depending on seriousness of tweek.
Crashing your bike happens to us all. Crashing bad didn't happen to me until my 35th year of riding dirt. Best advice is to not crash bad - it isn't worth the thrill of riding on the edge, when you accidently exceed your limits and have to pay for it for the rest of your life.
Plan on being off the trails for at least 8 to 10 weeks if you're lucky.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

mudflap said:


> Since most of these posts are from years ago, I hope you all have healed up by now and are back on your bikes.
> I crashed 10 months ago, landed hard on my elbow and broke my humerus at the juncture of head and arm. The fracture wasn't displaced, but still had to go through the healing process. It was three months before I was back on the trails, two months before I was riding flat pavement.
> My injury wasn't confined to the bone, however. I also experienced a minor separation of A/C joint, and had massive soft tissue trauma in the area of my scapula.
> I still have continual pain, limited mobility, been seeing a PT for the whole time, and recently saw a doc who specializes in deep tissue myofascial massage/release. My PT thinks I may have frozen shoulder. The shoulder specialists say bone spurs are causing my lack of mobility and want to do a replacement.
> ...


Same story here, except I've managed to seriously damage both shoulders.

Why is it no injuries for so many years, then bam! I've spent hundreds of days on the snow and hundreds of rides on my bikes, went decades without injury and now have several in the space of 5 years. I'm really frustrated! I'm in the best shape I've ever been and my riding is at a higher level than it's ever been. My injuries are mostly from simple miscalculations and what seems like bad luck, not from trying to clear that 30+ ft gap!

Some good news is shoulders will continue to heal for many years, in terms of shoulder injuries 10 months is not very long. Another 10 months will be night and day vs what it is now, if you continue to do shoulder strengthening exercises. I had near complete tears of my superspinatus and teres minor, it took 18 months of doing band exercises for them to decide it was time to heal. Now the doc says they look like new in the MRI. So hang in there and don't give up! If you need surgery to fix an issue just do it, I'm 8 weeks out of surgery for a broken glenoid and while I can't say it was easy the shoulder feels great now. So much so I'm going to have to have my other side touched-up next winter. Injuries suck but thank god for modern medicine!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

To answer the original question:
In my case, 13 weeks the first time cuz Dr's orders.
Second time: 6 weeks. 
But only with verrry careful riding... on the road... and then back on the MTB after 13 weeks again.
=sParty


----------



## piaadoll (Dec 1, 2006)

davec113 said:


> Same story here, except I've managed to seriously damage both shoulders.
> 
> Why is it no injuries for so many years, then bam! I've spent hundreds of days on the snow and hundreds of rides on my bikes, went decades without injury and now have several in the space of 5 years. I'm really frustrated! I'm in the best shape I've ever been and my riding is at a higher level than it's ever been. My injuries are mostly from simple miscalculations and what seems like bad luck, not from trying to clear that 30+ ft gap!
> 
> Some good news is shoulders will continue to heal for many years, in terms of shoulder injuries 10 months is not very long. Another 10 months will be night and day vs what it is now, if you continue to do shoulder strengthening exercises. I had near complete tears of my superspinatus and teres minor, it took 18 months of doing band exercises for them to decide it was time to heal. Now the doc says they look like new in the MRI. So hang in there and don't give up! If you need surgery to fix an issue just do it, I'm 8 weeks out of surgery for a broken glenoid and while I can't say it was easy the shoulder feels great now. So much so I'm going to have to have my other side touched-up next winter. Injuries suck but thank god for modern medicine!


Ha! I feel you. Almost two decades of riding without spectacular crashes and then I've had 2 trips to the ER within 6 months. Nov 2020 with a broken wrist (dominant hand) and less than 2 weeks ago, I fractured the Greater tuberocity of my left shoulder, which is the ball part of the humerus with mild displacement.

Luckily, my shoulder injury isn't as bad as everyone else on this thread. I was sent home with a sling. I started using my trainer with Zwift this week.

Crashing on a feature I always clear resulting in my injured shoulder is so frustrating. I think I needed more speed.

I plan on hopping on my road bike for a mellow easy ride Memorial weekend and back on the trails soon after.

Positive healing vibes to everyone reading this thread!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Might as well keep the thread going! Crashed when riding on the road the other day and thought it fine until it didn't start to feel better. Now back from Urgent Care in a sling. Going to the Orthro in two days to find out what they want to do. I'll just keep freaking myself out until then.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

jmmUT said:


> Might as well keep the thread going! Crashed when riding on the road the other day and thought it fine until it didn't start to feel better. Now back from Urgent Care in a sling. Going to the Orthro in two days to find out what they want to do. I'll just keep freaking myself out until then.


You might get lucky. I broke mine twice and didn't need anything beyond the sling.
Best of luck!
=sParty


----------



## piaadoll (Dec 1, 2006)

jmmUT said:


> Might as well keep the thread going! Crashed when riding on the road the other day and thought it fine until it didn't start to feel better. Now back from Urgent Care in a sling. Going to the Orthro in two days to find out what they want to do. I'll just keep freaking myself out until then.


Hope you are ok and just a bruise!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

